# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Ao Vua - Điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Ao Vua có phong cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ với nhiều núi non, khí hậu mát mẻ trong lành, có nhiều suối, thác và công trình nhân tạo... thích hợp với những kỳ nghỉ ngắn cuối tuần, dã ngoại.* 


Khu du lịch Ao Vua thuộc địa phận xã Tản Lĩnh, huyện Ba Vì, tỉnh Hà Tây (cũ), cách thủ đô Hà Nội khoảng 70 km về phía tây.

*Đường đi*

Cách 1: Từ Hà Nội, bạn đi theo Đại lộ Thăng Long. Đi hết Đại lộ Thăng Long, rẽ phải theo Quốc lộ 21, đến Viện 105 thì rẽ trái, đi thẳng là sẽ đến Ao Vua.

Cách 2: Theo đường 32, bạn đi thẳng lên Sơn Tây, rẽ trái để ra Viện 105, rẽ phải tại ngã tư như trên và đi thẳng vào Ao Vua.

*Nơi lưu trú*

Khách sạn: Ở khu du lịch Ao Vua có 52 phòng tiêu chuẩn 2 sao. Từ phòng, bạn có thể nhìn ra núi, thác nước và sân vườn khu du lịch. Mỗi phòng đều được trang bị điều hòa không khí với phòng tắm vòi hoa sen và toilet riêng biệt, điện thoại trực tiếp quốc tế, mini bar, Tivi truyền hình cáp… các dịch vụ tương đối đầy đủ.

Khu nhà sàn: được đặt trong không gian cây xanh với view nhìn ra suối và núi ở mặt sau bao gồm 30 phòng được trang bị đầy đủ với lối thiết kế phù hợp với khung cảnh xung quanh. Hơn nữa, tại đây còn phục vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng Thanh Niên, bạn có thể lựa chọn các món ăn đặc sản vùng quê.


*Điểm tham quan:* 

Ở Ao vua có nhiều điểm tham quan khác nhau: Du thuyền – vườn dân tộc; Vườn động vật; Khám phá động Sơn Tinh – Thủy Tinh; Thác nước – suối Ao Vua...

*Giải trí:*

Khu du lịch Ao Vua có nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn, mạo hiểm như: Khu nhà đa năng, công viên vầng trăng, đường đua công thức 1; bên cạnh đó, khu du lịch còn có cả sân tennis, và bể bơi…

Nếu ở lại qua đêm và đi theo nhóm, bạn nhớ đăng kí với khu du lịch để đốt lửa trại vào buổi tối sẽ rất thú vị. Các dịch vụ phục vụ  ở đây rất đầy đủ bao gồm: bạt, trại, bếp lửa và loa đài lớn… tùy theo nhu cầu của bạn.


*Ăn uống:* 

Nếu là học sinh, sinh viên, trước khi đi các bạn cũng nên mang sẵn thức ăn nước uống ở nhà đi vì lên đó thức ăn vừa không hợp khẩu vị vừa không kinh tế. Đến trưa chỉ cần thuê vài cái chiếu (thậm chí, bạn có thể mang sẵn những miếng ni lông to) dải lên 1 tảng đá lớn cả lớp vừa ăn vừa chơi. Nhớ mang nhiều nước vào vì leo núi khát nươc.

Nếu đi theo đoàn thể, công ty, bạn có thể liên hệ đặt trước nhà hàng ở khu du lịch. Bạn nên lưu ý đừng ăn ở quán ngoài, dễ bị chặt chém.  Cứ vào công ty mà ăn, nhà hàng tốt, thực đơn đầy đủ, có hoá đơn.

*Một số lưu ý khác*

Ở Ao vua có khá nhiều cảnh đẹp nên bạn hãy mang theo máy ảnh để chụp.
Du lịch Ao vua hay những vùng có suối nói chung bạn rất dế bị ướt quần áo. Nếu là người nhậy cảm với thời tiết thì bạn nên chuẩn bị thêm 1 bộ quần áo mang theo đề phòng bị ướt. 

Nếu đi vào mùa mưa, vắt là điều bạn phải lưu ý.


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn suối thick nhỉ

----------


## rose

Mình đã đi rồi, cảnh ở đây rất đẹp

----------


## mihio

mình cũng đã đi rồi,lúc đó bể bơi nhân tạo vẫn chưa được hoàn thảnh nhưng nhìn chung vẫn rất đẹp

----------


## flameseo

cảnh đẹp ghê lúc nào có dịp đi mới được  :Big Grin:

----------


## vstquanghiep

Ao vua thì tạm được các bác a. Có nhà nghỉ lịch sự đủ loại giá cả, có cả bãi đất trống dành cho thanh niên ra trải bàn ăn uống, thác đẹp, nước sạch. Nghỉ ngơi theo giờ luôn. Hôm đó em thuê nhà nghỉ 2 tiếng ngủ trưa hết có 120 ngàn mà lại 3 sao  :Big Grin:  Thác nước đẹp lắm, đi bộ hơi xa thôi, đẹp! nói chung là đi được!

----------

